# Tchelsi has a sebaceous cyst



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi has a sebaceous (sp?) cyst on her back, which the vet is planning to freeze off tomorrow. She also has a number of very small bumps in various areas, that the doc believes will be sebaceous cysts. I thought that was an interesting way to put it. I have a couple of friends that refer to it as an "old lady (dog) skin problem". I haven't found much info on this, but was wondering if this is common in older dogs? In dogs in general? They just started popping up so quickly, and if there's anything I can do (or not do) to keep her from being covered in them, I'd like to know. And is it painful to have something like this "frozen off"? 
As you can probably tell, I was not in on the conversation about this with the doctor today. :huh: 

Tchelsi says: 
Tell da doctor put da ice away, mama ... this here's just my lovely lady lump. And it's part o' me ... why you no wike it?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, when I had my wart on my foot (common for track athletes), I had it frozen off and it didn't hurt, but it did feel weird. I don't know if it's the same case for dogs, but I just wanted to ease your mind a little.  

I hope the procedure to remove the cysts from Tchelsi goes smoothly. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, poor girl! First a bad hair day and now this. I hope they're remove and she has no pain from the procedure. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Heidi, I don't know anything about this condition - just wanted to say I hope all goes well and hopefully they don't grow back.

Linda

I must have missed the bad hair post.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: I hope yous bumps don't hurt when they freeze 'em. Hugs and licks to my friend. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816160


> Heidi, I don't know anything about this condition - just wanted to say I hope all goes well and hopefully they don't grow back.[/B]


Oh dear. I didn't even *consider* the possibility of having the thing grow back after we have it removed! I hope they aren't known for doing that! 
For some reason that just reminded me of the movie Gremlins ... how those nasty buggers would reproduce if you got them wet! LOL. yikes.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Aug 11 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816267


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 10 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816160





> Heidi, I don't know anything about this condition - just wanted to say I hope all goes well and hopefully they don't grow back.[/B]


Oh dear. I didn't even *consider* the possibility of having the thing grow back after we have it removed! I hope they aren't known for doing that! 
For some reason that just reminded me of the movie Gremlins ... how those nasty buggers would reproduce if you got them wet! LOL. yikes.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL and THAT is just one of the reasons I love ya Heidi!! xxxx

Kisses to Miss T! I hope it all goes without a hitch! xxx :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think Bijou used to get bumps on his skin in his later years. I used to call them "love bumps." They didn't pose a problem or anything but I do know that my in laws dogs that are around 10 and 12 have cysts on their skin and some were removed. It wasn't anything to worry about. 

I hope Tchelsi's "love bumps" are removed with no problem. :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Aug 10 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816150


> Tchelsi has a sebaceous (sp?) cyst on her back, which the vet is planning to freeze off tomorrow. She also has a number of very small bumps in various areas, that the doc believes will be sebaceous cysts. I have a couple of friends that refer to it as an "old lady (dog) skin problem".[/B]


Lilly has a BUNCH of sebaceous cysts. We call them "o.d.b.'s" (Old Dog Bumps)
Some secrete a waxy sort of gunk, so she gets more baths now that they're becoming more prevalent.

short story: 
a young man (age 6?) from Louisiana was visiting our house and wanted to pet Lilly. when he was done scritching her, he said to me 
"Miss Becky, I think Lilly has a tick". 
how sweet! then I gave him a short explanation about the o.d.b.'s.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

My 11 yr old malamute is covered in oddities. They are ranging from sebaceous cysts to warts. The cyst are the ones filled with the waxy gunk, it is a buildup of keratin from the hair folicles. My vet has never frozen those off, always had them surgically removed. Got so bad on her elbows, both elbow calluses have been removed in the last 4 yrs. (they grew back tho) I just wait until her annual teeth cleaning and have them all removed then. Some were small enough he just used the electrocaudry tool to burn them off. The warts are a different story. They look like cauliflower pieces, quick growing and seem to spread. Had one of those frozen off 2 yrs ago but it grew back 6 weeks later, so next time she was under anesthesia, he cut it off. He said the sebaceous cysts were not age related, it was more of a skin issue like doggie acne, only the warts were an old age symptom, although this has been a common occurance since she was 6!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am on a sebaceous group as dd has sebaceous gland excretion and it is often tied to hypothyroidism so has the 6 panel thyroid been checked as that can contribute to the problem. I personally would get a second opinion from a dermatologist who specializes in skin as anytime i have had a wart removed with that stuff it hurts so I would check into those things. 

Something that works real well for sebaceous gland excretion now do not freak as it really works and jean dodds recommended it and the ladies on sa group were all amazed is murphy's oils soap yep the floor cleaner in the grocery store. It is pure vegetable oil and citronella (good for flea protection) and a preservative. You rub it on the skin for 10 minutes real well then wash it off real well. The coat will looks shiny and gorgeous and all crusties will be gone. 

Sebaceous gland excretion is like cradle cap in babies and it is all tied to hormones and why the thyroid is involved in this. This would make sense that dogs who are older get them as kind of like going through the change for us women. Kids that get cradle cap when they are teens get acne and the easiest way to combat oil in skin is with oil so you are adding oil into the skin to tell the skin to stop producing so much oil. This is why many facialist tell kids with acne to use olive oil on skin. And why so many sa dogs use mineral oil, baby oil, coconut oil, etc to combat SA but the murphy's works the best. I used it on dee dee and the crusties were gone and she looked awesome afterwards but the prob was with her horrible allergies she was allergic to citronella  

I believe the cysts come in as clogged glands so not sure i am a fan of burning off as it is not a wart so if this was my dog i would have a full cbc done with a 6 panely thyroid sent to jean dodds or michigan state as they are most accurate and then after test came back I would take results and see dermatologist before proceeding with any procedures


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is a pic before murphy's oil soap 










and right after bath


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Deb. That's amazing. You're amazing.
xoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

2 of my Lhasas (mother and daughter) were prone to sebaceous cysts. They began to get them at about 5-6 years and lived to be over 15. They didn't get them all over, just one here and there from time to time. Once removed, they did not come back in the same place. 

The freezing didn't seem to hurt as I never had either put under for the procedure, just held them in my arms while it was being done.

The daugther did have sebacous glands as she got older, but the mother never had this condition. And yes, I did have tyroid issues with this line, but neither of these 2 had hyperthyroidism -- but their littermates did. I was unaware that there was a connection until it was just mentioned.

The Murphy Soap did help a lot with the sebacous glands.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

What Deb said is exactly right, basically sebaceous cysts are formed in the oil glands of the skin so adding more oil to it should help it to stop producing more oil which in turn should stop the cysts from popping up. Hey look! My absence from here due to school has paid off! lol However you guys end up dealing with them, I hope that it goes smoothly and that Tchelsi's lovely lady lumps don't cause her any pain. :thumbsup:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How did it go, Heidi? Hope all is good with your baby!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks so much for the info, everybody. We've decided to look into this a little further before having Tchelsi's cyst removed. We may give the Murphy's Oil Soap a try. *sigh* This little girl is so high-maintenance, but I wouldn't trade her for the world, and I'd do absolutely anything for her. I think she knows it. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would try the murphys! I have cradle cap (no cracking jokes here - I swear thats what my doctor is still calling it. She does not think its psorisis). Once a month I use baby oil on my scalp at night and then go to bed in a hat or something, wash it out in the morning - hair looks great and scalp looks great!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

The only thing I know about this subject is I've had little "foreign objects" burned off by the dermatologist. It's not a horrible pain and it is over fast but I can't say it didn't hurt. I little Malt sure wouldn't like it. It may sting/hurt the first day but then it's ok. I'm glad you are thinking the surgery over. Give sweet Tchelsi kisses for me.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Sorry i never heard tell of it..


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My parents' cocker spaniel had them when she got older. The vet lovingly referred to them as old dog bumps. She froze off a couple of them because we were quite anxious about them in the beginning, and it seemed painless. She developed a few more, but because they were painless and harmless, we just let them be. It never got to the point that they were all over her.

Hugs to sweet Tchelsi. She's adorable, bumps and all.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just curious...if they were frozen off, would there be bald patches then where the hair wouldn't grow back? Or are these super tiny bumbs?


----------

